
Optimizing the Performance of an Analytics Dashboard - prabhatjha
https://www.wootric.com/blog/dont-make-users-wait-how-wootric-improved-app-performance
======
mohsen1
Cool! SQL is a powerful language that is often overlooked. If you do
optimization in DB level you don't have to worry about you backend code
optimization too much.

~~~
alfius
I agree that it's sometimes overlooked, but everything that might improve your
app's performance worth a look :)

------
alfius
Author here. Would love to hear your feedback

